# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Видеокарта ATI Radeon X1300/X1550 Series

## LEON®

У меня видеокарта ATI Radeon X1300/X1550 Series  гудит, как реактивный самолёт!!! Не подскажите что можно зделать, или какие-нибудь методы по устранению данной проблемы? И гудит карта так изначально.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## eifory

Методы такие: 
1. Почистить вентилятор от пыли.
2. Заменить  вентилятор 
 - на аналогичный либо 
- большего размера либо 
- на пассивный кулер

Чистить можно пылесосом и мягкой кисточкой. 

Шум возникает из за  препятствия движению воздуха сгустками пыли. А также из механических повреждений вентилятора. Я считаю комфортная работа за компьютером стоит материальных и временных затрат. Более того, постоянный  шум  может привести к различным заболеваниям.

----------


## LEON®

> Методы такие: 
> 1. Почистить вентилятор от пыли
> 
> Чистить можно пылесосом и мягкой кисточкой.


Чищу комок регулярно, но на шум это не влияет и он изначальный.



> Более того, постоянный  шум  может привести к различным заболеваниям.


 к каким? Всё завтра куплю берюши!

----------


## Игорь

Инструменты:
пинцет, маленькая отвёртка.
Материалы:
вата, спирт, масло (жидкое), спички.
Работа:
Снять вентилятор, снять защитную плёнку, снять фиксирующую шайбу, надавливая маленькой отвёрткой со стороны разреза на фиксирующей шайбе, снять пропелер, очистить от старой смазки втулку и ось (вата, спирт, спички), смазать втулку и ось (спички), пару капель, много не надо. Собрать, установить фиксирующую шайбу, надавливая пинцетом на противоположные сороны шайбы, при этом держать снизу за пропелер.
Установить защиную плёнку (если не клеится, заменить скотчем).
Контроль:
Дунуть со стороны пропелера и послушать на наличие шумов.

----------


## LEON®

...ни чистка ни смазка - не помогли, так и сижу за компом, как в самолёте, теперь точно прийдёться покупать берюши... супруге... 

Может кто-нибудь подскажет, можно ли как то уменьшить обороты винта или вообще его остановить, если это конечно не повлияет на работу видухи. Слышал, что есть проги для регулировки оборотов вентиляторов.

----------


## Arkadiy

> ...ни чистка ни смазка - не помогли, так и сижу за компом, как в самолёте, теперь точно прийдёться покупать берюши... супруге... 
> 
> Может кто-нибудь подскажет, можно ли как то уменьшить обороты винта или вообще его остановить, если это конечно не повлияет на работу видухи. Слышал, что есть проги для регулировки оборотов вентиляторов.


Самое простое и дорогое это заменить кюлер полностью.

Что попроще, но это завити от тепловыделения, это уменьшить обороты вентилятора путём уменьшения его напряжения питания.  Но если не знаете, что такое сопративление и закон ома, то не советую рисковать.

Да есть програмы для регулировки скорости, даже стандартные драйвера должны такое поддерживать, но поддерживает ли видеокарта регулировку оборотов? она мягко говоря не самая новая...

----------


## LEON®

> Да есть програмы для регулировки скорости


А не подскажите, какие (названия) есть программки, которыми можно попробовать порегулировать скорость кулера?

----------


## Virtual

хм,имхо понижение оборотов вентилятора тебе ничего не даст, только хуже станет.
идеш в магазин и покупаеш другой радиатор, смотриш чтоб кулер был размером поболее а обороты поменее. //сейчас в разделах для оверклокеров появилось достаточно много разных систем охлаждения, а посадочное место под радиатор, боле...менее, стандартно.

----------


## Arkadiy

> А не подскажите, какие (названия) есть программки, которыми можно попробовать порегулировать скорость кулера?


Честно говоря я с ними мало общался, так как у меня стоит пассивная 8600GTS...

А разве в драйверах к видеокарте нет настройки скорости вращения вентилятора?

Как вариант можно глянуть Riva Tuner, насколько я знаю эта программа должна справится с регулироквкой скорости вентилятора, если такая функция поддерживается видеокартой. Если нет то можно гуглить дальше.

----------


## LEON®

> Как вариант можно глянуть Riva Tuner, насколько я знаю эта программа должна справится с регулироквкой скорости вентилятора, если такая функция поддерживается видеокартой. Если нет то можно гуглить дальше.


Да, действительно Riva Tuner поддерживает регулировку скорости вентилятора (и вообще многофункциональная программка), но моя видуха не поддерживает такую функцию . Остаётся одно - менять кулер.

----------


## Arkadiy

> Остаётся одно - менять кулер.


Или присмотреться к новой пасивной видеокарте, если вы не хардкорный геймер, то можно вполне обойтись видеокартой среднего ценового дипозона с пассивным охлаждением. Будет прада дороже чем новый кулер для видеокарты...

----------


## Nickolas

У меня на X1300 был радиатор и она никогда не грелась.
Может как вариант подобрать пассивку!

----------


## Serge22

Добрый день, уважаемое сообщество!
Появилась у меня видеокарта Сапфир Х1300. На мониторе все ОК.
Так что вроде бы она работает. Можно ли подключить ее к ТВ?
И как это практически? На телике два тюльпанных A-V-входа.
Или может, кто знает, где взять мануальчик? По интернету 
ничего путного не нарылось.
Спасибо.

----------


## AlexGOMEL

*2*Serge, поподробнее о видюшке, со ссылочкой, можно с фотографией её задней части. Тогда и сказать что-то конкретное можно будет.

----------


## Serge22

С фотками не сегодня :-(   
Карта       128Mb <PCI-E> DDR Sapphire <ATI RADEON X1300> (OEM) 128bit+DVI+TV Out
Сзади карты разъем S-видео, 7 пинов.   У меня есть переходник S-видео --> 4 тюльпанных гнезда (RCA). В момент начальной загрузки компа на одном из гнезд есть видеосигнал. На телике вплоть до слова "Приветствие" (у меня WinХР) все видно в черно-белом. Потом на ТВ все тухнет, на всех 4-х тюльпанах никакой активности  (осцилл).   Драйвер с интернета, встал вроде бы не криво. 
Может, переходник от другой карты? 
Какой сигнал нужен телику:  яркостный, цветовой или композитный видео?

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Ну дык коли есть видео сигнал, его в теливизор и запузырить(эт будет композитный сигнал, проверьте по разводке переходника сверившись тут или тут). Настройка  здесь и здесь. Это что сходу нашлось поисковиком.
P.S. почитайте еще здесь

----------


## Serge22

AlexGOMEL 
Спасибо за подсказки и за ссылки! Все заработало (ну почти так, как хотелось). Дальше пойду сам.

----------

